# Aristo U25 quality speaker source



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm looking for a source for a high quality speaker that will fit in the belly tank enclosure of Aristo's U25. 

A 2.75" speaker fits the stock provisions for a speaker; 3" fits but is too tall. I purchased several speakers previously for future projects and got all but a 2.75" go figure.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mike, for $8 you get a pair, they come already in a baffle that is ported, the plugs on the end fit perfect to the QSI board and they sound great and are small. They are the same speakers that are used in allot of LCD TV's. So you can do two engines with purchase. Jack
http://www.mouser.com/catalog/specsheets/KT-400353.pdf


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The frequency response is from 630 Hz, not great... you could probably do better with a larger speaker, and make a baffle yourself. 

I have found excellent speakers for tight G scale installations from Jonathan at Electric Model Works, a sponsor of one of the forums. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Phoenix Sound Systems # 570 2.25" speaker with no ears from Ridge Road Station. Part #930820-570 $7.50 in my Uboats. Sounds good.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Another source that gets overlooked is the little inclosed speaker boxes that are used for the dashboard of 2 way radios for trucks..I stumbled onto those by accident.
They give plenty of sound and fit anywhere an are pretty cheap....HIGHLY RECCOMMENDED!

They can be purchased at truck stops that carry 2 way radio stuff and at a radio supply store...not Radioshack..found mine in Neb City Ne.

Usually the same price of, or cheaper then speakers bought else where for the sound systems.

Also try at a close out store or overstock store. There they may sell satilite speakers that are anywhere from 2.5 to 3". Here in Omaha I found some satilaite speakers at "Big Lots", in sets that were amplified for $8 a pair..haven't used those, but they should work they are usually 4ohm...and for $8 a set you can't beat that.

When Wal-mart sold 3" car stereo speakers I used those and the price was right and they worked where 3" speakers would fit.

Bottom line is don't be tunneled visioned about having to use speakers that the sound system dealers offer, which are usually more expensive then the aformentioned ones.

A good quality speaker can be found all around you if you are looking.

I have also used coax speakers..aka 2 speakers, one on top of the other, they work BUT not as load as the single speakers do....due to draw or something like that..remember we are anly using 2-4 watts of power and some have a minimal power requirement for application. 

Hope this helps.

Bubba (Phoenix all the way)


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several Uboats. All older first run units. I have replaced the power bricks with the new ones. One came with a factory speaker. One has the Phoenix speaker installed. Both have QSI sound decoders in them. The sound with the phoenix speaker is extremely better.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I ordered a couple from Phoenix to solve my imediate neeeed. I also will look around more in the future, the small enclosed and or amplified speakers are a great idea. 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan at EMW has a 2" speaker that outperforms a lot of larger speakers. I have been using them in all my latest sound conversions. 
http://www.rctrains.com/Parts%20and%20Access%202.htm


----------

